# Extremely Slow Compaq Presario V5000...help!



## Ksb2050 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey guys, tried to solve my problem through Google and found this place. I saw some threads where some other people were having a similar problem but their solutions didn't help me.

I have a Compaq Presario V5000, it slows down after a while. I reinstalled windows and it works fine for another couple of weeks. Well I just did another reinstall to try to correct my slow computer but this time it didn't work. I have sent it in to compaq once and they sent it back saying nothing was wrong, which has to be the biggest understatement I've ever heard. I really need help on this one!!!

Here is what is going on:


-Takes about 20 minutes for the comp to start and windows XP to boot
- Takes about 5-7 minutes for it to hibernate, standby, restart, or shut down.
- Any sound played is extremely broken. The windows start up sound sounds like a CD player playing a CD that was repeatedly scratched with a screwdriver.
-Video skips
-Web browsing and overall use of the computer is very slow
- impossible to play any game, kills the CPU
-Takes a long time to open folders, ect.

And thats just to start.

|
V

I have upgraded my memory by 1 gig, previously there were 2 150mb cards in it.

I have tried system restores and full installs but they don't work

I have turned cool & quiet off

I have gone thorugh my start ups and deleted unneccesary start ups

|
V

My friend thinks the HD is faulty. This computer is discontinued, all I can do is fix it. Can someone help me!!??!


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

I would say your friend is on the right track re the hard drive. Try click on start,my computer and right click the c: drive. look for disk test( I haven't used Windows for long time so can't quite remember the exact name) it will tell you the condition of the disk. If Windows takes an excessive time to boot it's usually a flaky drive.
Have you tried the Bios, there is a disk test in it.


----------



## Ksb2050 (Nov 17, 2007)

I havn't tried the bios

I just tried disk checking in My Computer>Properties>Error Checking
It successfully completed 3/5 tests
But froze at 0% on the 4th, so of course I never got to the 5th

<edit> it skipped test 4 and is now repeatedly saying "the disk does not have enough space to replace bad clusters (i guess this is test 5).

What does this mean?


----------



## Ksb2050 (Nov 17, 2007)

hmm I cant edit my last post.......

Anyways I was wrong on the last post. The error it kept saying was test 4. Cause im no 14% successfully into Test 5.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Generally bad clusters are errors on the disk, repairing them does not mean making them 'healthy' again it simply maps them out and hides them. It could possibly be the hard drive, but first when you run task manager what processes are running anything taking up a large amount of system resources?


----------



## Ksb2050 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well Norton, but thats never cause me problems before even though it is a CPU guzzler.

besides that....

IMPMIG
TINTSETP
TINTSETP
SynTPEnh
atiptaxx
cpqset
HPWuSchd2
EabServr
QPService
jusched
HP Wireless Assistant
ccApp
osCheck
realsched
ctfmon

And the clusters, it just repeatedly told me it for over an hour. And the lines were moving fast. So I don't know about that.


----------



## Ksb2050 (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone else to help me?? *looks around*


----------



## macten (Oct 31, 2004)

I've seen chkdsk freeze for as long as 50 minutes and then continue and finish.

I just installed a new hardrive in a friends pc. It was taking forever to do anything. It wanted to run chkdsk on startup and he would hit a key to bypass it. I let it run and it found 5 bad clusters and would blue screen.

I installed a new hardrive and it runs like new now. 

How much free space is there on that hardrive? I'm also leaning towards a bad hardrive...


----------



## Ksb2050 (Nov 17, 2007)

65.3 Gigs out of 80 gigs is free


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

All your processes seem normal, sorry I took a while to reply my previous post had vanished due to the forums database being updated. Maybe you can try a new hard drive or back up any important data and re-install windows.


----------



## Ksb2050 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I've reinstalled windows many times with no luck. If I can get my hands on a laptop HD I'll try it. 

other than that....im saving for a new one. I found a nice Acer on newegg that I liked.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Picking up a new 2.5'' HD on Ebay shouldn't be too hard to find. Acers are great laptops and have always served me well wouldn't go with any other brand.


----------

